# Friesian x arabian



## Clayton Taffy

Of course each horse is different, but Frisians are not known for there endurance.


----------



## furryfriendshelter

Well I have a Friesian and I realize that- mixing with them is supposed to give more bone to Arabian- and still have some qualities from both- but who knows. That's why I am asking if anybody has them or heard of them being used to do endurance


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I dont have an ArabxFresian but there is a memeber who has one. Quiet nice considering the different breed types..


----------



## BlueSpark

If you have issues with your morgans trot, you likely wont be fond of this ones either. freisians were bred as carraige horses, with lots of front end action, not as saddle horses, although lately they have become popular for that too. Many arabs have awful trots, I have owned one that was smooth, but many riders I have met at endurance events mention their mounts rough trots. My current pure bred, registered mare has a horrible, jack hammer trot. you get really good at posting.:wink:


----------



## Faustinblack

That's funny, my Arab Rikki has the smoothest trot and lope of any horse I've ever ridden
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I was thinking the same thing as Bluespark. Fresians aren't known for their smooth trots. Lots of action there means lots of up and down. AND, since they are a heavy breed, they are not built or bred for endurance.

All that being said, there is no reason why you can't do endurance with the foal and it isn't completely out of the realm of possibility that they are a fluke and end up good at it, just make sure to pay attention to your horse and don't try to push it beyond it's limits. It might make a stellar endurance horse (though I sort of doubt it) or it might not even be able to complete a 10 mile ride, you just never know.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I think this is the exception, not the rule, but there is a Friesian x Arab cross (Golden Knight) that completed Tevis this year. Which is extra impressive, considering the extreme heat at this year's Tevis, it would be extra hard for a non-Arab to complete.

I don't think most Friesian crosses would be suitable for endurance though - it would have to come out just right without being too heavy. 

However, I think most sound horses of any breed are capable of completing LDs with the right conditioning... so it really depends what your goals are, and how your baby turns out.

As someone who is attempting endurance on Paints, I say go for it! Enjoy the ride, take it easy, listen to your horse, and don't plan on being competitive or racing. Condition carefully, ride conservatively, and just see where it takes you.


----------



## SlideStop

If he can't (and on this one I think your REALLY playing the odds, and I don't think they are in your favor either) you can always hunter pace!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CAVaqueroHorses

I met a Friesian x Arab cross gelding once. He had a lot of muscling and was big like a Friesian, with lighter bone, more refined head, a lot of action in the front, and certainly not suitable for endurance. I use to ride a Friesian named Teade (champion imported driving gelding Ster rated) and he once trotted a more novice rider straight off his back! lol I would not be looking at Friesian or Friesian cross for any type of endurance work. Having fun doing little trail rides is what I did with the Friesian that I use to ride, but I can't envision riding such a huge and choppy trot for long nor can the horse go for too long. They just aren't built like that.

If you really want a smooth horse that could go for long distances then I would buy a Spanish horse or Spanish cross. The old Spanish horses I own and breed are very smooth with attractive elevated movements. They are built more sturdy than your typical Arab and are sure footed and extremely intelligent. I also wouldn't look for a tall horse. Personally, I wouldn't want a horse over 15HH. There are plenty of Spanish breeds bred in the Americas that are a good size for endurance and have smooth gaits. I own the kind that was bred in Southern California before it became a state and are critically endangered. 



















This dun 2 year old colt is a grandson of my mare Victoria pictured above. Victory (the colt) turns 3 this year.


----------



## its lbs not miles

furryfriendshelter said:


> Do any of you have a Friesian x Arabian ? Any luck with endurance riding on them ? I am getting a rescue baby and holding onto mom till I can wean then giving mom back to rescue. She is really pretty decent bone- long legs  I am hoping to someday be doing endurance riding on her after age 4 or so- In mean time I am reading and learning and trying to practice it on my 10 yr morgan mare. I won't use her long term due to very rough buggy trot- and covering a lot of ground in that gait really sucks longterm for me-


The short answer is yes, but as with any breed or cross it will depend on the horse (there are Arabians that don't do well and fail to complete a race). I know a girl who successfully did endurance with a Friesian/Saddlebred cross. They even did the multi day Mojave run which is hotter than I would want to do on any horse.


----------



## TrailDustMelody

A Friesen X completed Tevis this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CAVaqueroHorses

hmmm that is interesting. Perhaps those Friesian crosses took more of the part of the other breed than that of the Friesian. The Friesian x Arab cross that I met looked like a more refined Friesian. Same attitude of the Friesians I have worked with in that you really need to work to get them to move out quickly and sustaining forward momentum also required work. 

So, I suppose if the cross takes on more of the other light riding breed then endurance would be possible. I stand corrected on that all Friesian crosses wouldn't be suitable for endurance.


----------



## furryfriendshelter

*Got her*

Thank you for all responses- I have talked to quite a few people and that's the consensus- if she takes after Arabian more might be a kick butt endurance or dressage or hunter jumper- My morgans trot is a buggy trot but so fast its impossible almost to post- lol. I can do it but not very well- 
The filly I got from rescue is very feminine- I can see some Friesian in her but a lot of Arabian. Very tall and dish face and black- athletic looking even at age 2 mo- it will b interesting to see how she grows up. If she ends up not being what I am looking for - I will make sure she gets a home where she will be what is needed for a good home. But so far she is looking like a very tall Arabian filly-


----------



## furryfriendshelter

Oh and My purebred Friesian trot is awesome for posting- and I can sit it even though its very large movement- and I have no problem sitting my quarter horses trot either-


----------



## my2geldings

You know I don't think you will know if she is the right horse for it until you try her out. How much endurance are you planning to do? how big of distances? I've seen a lot of successful unusual breeds win and do very in disciplines they were not on paper bred for. With the cross you will at least benefit from a few things from both breeds. Would love to see pictures of her.


----------



## TurkishVan

I get the FHANA magazine every couple of months, and they usually have some small bit about Friesians being used as police horses and teams in the mountains. I don't have the magazine right in front of me, but there are 2 purebred Friesians on some search-and-rescue team in the mountains of Colorado, I think. They told a story of how the Friesians were able to keep up just fine with the 2 quarter horses on the mountain sideslopes and ravines, and had a lot of stamina. I personally think you could get a Friesian there with conditioning work, just like any other horse (my filly's dam could jog around with a cart all day- though she didn't have that high action trot- and never tire). Obviously though, it will depend on the horse.

And not all Friesians have the high action trot. The German registry breeds more for dressage movements, and doesn't like that trot as much (or so I've been told).


----------



## grayshell38

Just saw this horse and had to post.



Jakopak Horseshoeing Inc. Horses


----------



## furryfriendshelter

*That is one beautiful Mare*

Thanks for posting- I am dreaming of what my baby might do someday- She is huge for 2 mo foal and black and seal brown in areas she is shedding- and has a very expressive face like Arabian but can see some frieisian in also- so As she grows I will post pics !!!! Thanks for all your comments and pics .


----------



## Dustbunny

Looking forward to photos!

If the endurance thing doesn't work for her you might consider competitive trail. Just a thought.


----------



## furryfriendshelter

I may start with competitive trail too- I need a lot more info- all I know is I love to ride- and be in saddle- and learn new things and try to compete at somepoint- I am not a horse show type person- grew up trail riding- I am learning a lot of arena training and applying it as well as hitting trails- I love to be in saddle- 3-5 hrs at a time if I get lucky enough to be able to do it- and when it was colder out I was putting about 30 miles in 4 days. Some days doing min of 5 and maximum of 14 miles- mostly at a walk- but want to incorporate some trotting to build some endurance- I am up for anything on horseback. The pulsing down and technical stuff is a bit overwhelming- I will have to hit some clinics or pair up with somebody who knows- because I don't. I can't afford a lot in next few yrs but I will do whats within my budget.


----------



## its lbs not miles

That Friesian/Saddlebred takes after her Friesian sire. With the exception of a small star on the cross they could be twins. Same look, size, build, behavior.

I've always been at a lose for where some people came to think that the Friesian is a carriage horse (no more so that the Lipizzaner, which also had a version bred as a carriage horse prior to the WW)
The classical Friesian, ridden for centuries, is a classical baroque horse. Like the Lipizzaner. Not so long ago, before WW I, some breeders started breeding slightly heavier Friesians for farm work. There were already some being bred lighter as a result of Cav being lighter. Between the 3 types the differences are not very significant. The classical baroque Friesian is still a solid, strong, dependable riding horse. The heavier type is just a slightly heavier version of the baroque type. The light version a bit lighter and looks very much like a Frisian Sporthorse. Both the baroque and light types can jump pretty well (contrary to what many people seem to think :lol. The baroque version will be less likely to win a race against the lighter one, but they have the strength, build and personality that made them great heavy warhorses (which is why the nobility loved them so much if they could get them).

My Friesian crosses bare no resemblance (physical or emotional) to their mothers. With the exceptions of the white on their face they look like their Friesian sires. The heavier, but shorter, baroque one loved to jump the 44" fence that divided the pasture so we had put up a higher line on top (and explained why the breeder didn't have shorter dividing fences :lol. The lighter one has the same sporty build of her sire. I've yet to find anything of the Saddlebred in either of them. Their behavior, build, performance is just like their sires....except that their sires were 17 hh and 17.2 hh so my mares are shorter than their dads.
With the possible except of the younger one loving to stick her tail up like a flag pole when she's strutting around the pasture. That is a very Saddlebred behavior.

That Friesian crosses can successfully compete in distance races (even if they don't win ) should not come as a surprise. They are more likely to have the heavier cannon bones and wider loins that makes them better suited for carrying the riders weight with less negative impact on the horse.


----------



## Faceman

furryfriendshelter said:


> Well I have a Friesian and I realize that- mixing with them is supposed to give more bone to Arabian- and still have some qualities from both- but who knows. That's why I am asking if anybody has them or heard of them being used to do endurance


I have never heard of anyone that would cross another breed with an Arab to get "more" bone. Arabs have denser bone than other horses - they are the ones used in crosses to add bone density...


----------



## its lbs not miles

Faceman said:


> I have never heard of anyone that would cross another breed with an Arab to get "more" bone. Arabs have denser bone than other horses - they are the ones used in crosses to add bone density...


Medical evidence to the contrary  (but then people do many things based on what they've heard, but that aren't fact)
All things being equal (proper amount of CA and prober P to CA ratio, other minerals...while "mommy" is carrying it around) all horses are born with the same bone density. Additional bone density is the result of modeling and remodeling which comes as a result of what's done during the life of the horse after it's born (and bone size can be increased this way too). Arabians are born with no more bone density than other breeds.
Friesians are popularly used for their heavier bone, because they have a heavy build it results in heavier/larger bones. This allows you to have a head start on getting the size, but the process of modeling and remodeling for density is the same as with any horse....proper load bearing for stress is what increases density.
It's not the Arabians bones that make it so popular and successful in endurance racing or for cross breeding. There are plenty of horse breeds that, like the Arabian, have short backs, with wide (and wider) loins and can have their bones modeled in the same way for equal density. What makes the Arabian stand out for certain things is that as a breed (all things being equal) it produces animals that are faster then the other breeds which have short backs and wide loins. For example the Rocky Mountain Horse and Friesian (just to grab two...there are more) have short backs, wide loins and often (especially in the Friesians case) a more powerful build, but all things being equal (the same diet, conditioning, training, bone modeling, etc....) non of the other breeds can on average maintain the sustained speed that an Arabian is capable of. So while they can finish the endurance race still in good condition it's unlikely (virtually impossible) that they'll ever come in ahead of an Arabian that's been equally well conditioned.
The Arabian has been popular for cross breeding in the development of new breeds or for improving existing breeds for two traits.
1. Most often for endurance with speed to improve racing ability which is how the TB was created (they can out run an Arabian, but can't maintain it for as long)
2. In cases where the desire was to lighten and/or reduce the size of heavier riding breeds (although it's not as common a use today).

Just as Friesians were most often used:
1. To cool off hotter breeds giving them an easier attitude.
2. Provide more size in bone, muscle and strength.
Of course today a you find people using them to add a "look", but that wasn't the traditional reason for adding their bloodline. Outside of a show ring or movie industry I don't see having a "look" serving much of a functional purpose. (Sorry to all those show people who are into that, but that's just my opinion :lol


----------



## furryfriendshelter

*Arabianxfriesian*

That is what I have read before too- thanks for posting. So far at 3 mo old she has a very up floating athletic trot- eyes are pretty expressive more Arabian but height more on Friesian- has a good brain- but very reactive . Very fast learner- and loves to show off her trot and run and buck- quite the personality! Will be cool to see how she turns out- Thanks for all input. :lol:


----------

